# Some of my favorite Marshall Players



## Billy The Mtn

Some of my Favorite Marshall Players, Jimi Hendrix, Frank Zappa, Jimmy Page. Just to name a few, How 'bout you?


----------



## subcity138

it would be hard to find anyone who plays music for a living that has never used a marshall at some point.


----------



## Hell_Tanner

subcity138 said:


> it would be hard to find anyone who plays music for a living that has never used a marshall at some point.



Ha, so true. But just to name 3 of my favourites: EVH, Jake E Lee and Hendrix. 

I'd like to add Tommy Bolin but he only used Marshalls for a very short time.


----------



## Guv'nor

Players who define IMO the Marshall sound: EVH, Slash, Jimmy Page & Hendrix.


----------



## ripper

Slash alll the way man. That guy's definitely king.


----------



## Adwex

Allison Robertson from The Donnas














Steve Morse




More to come...


----------



## Guv'nor

Me!


----------



## fiftycalibre

Ritchie Blackmore-Deep Purple
Jimi Hendrix
Angus Young-AC/DC
Some great tone there.

.50


----------



## HookShot

Definitely my favorite, though Jimmy Hendrix is at the top of my list as well. I like the rawness of the music they produced. No elegance, nothing. Just pure music and pure talent.


----------



## Alex

Slash
Jimmy Page
Angus Young
...


----------



## GuitarGal

Alex said:


> Slash
> Jimmy Page
> Angus Young
> ...



Cool Alex~ Did he signed this autograph for ya?


----------



## gunslinger123

Slash
Joe Perry
Andy McCoy
Mick Ronson
Johnny Thunders

There you go kids


----------



## Jimib

Hendrix, Clapton with the bluesbreakers and cream, gary moore, lenny kravitz and craig ross use them in the studio i believe, Paul Kossoff, Joe bonamassa, I believe Peter Green used them with the bluesbreakers too so ill add him in there for good measure lol
but I'm sure there are more that have used Marshall's but i am unaware...
It's just taste really, a lot of people like to chop and change their gear so it's difficult to know sometimes...


----------



## ledfree

Jimib said:


> Hendrix, Clapton with the bluesbreakers and cream, gary moore, lenny kravitz and craig ross use them in the studio i believe, Paul Kossoff, Joe bonamassa, I believe Peter Green used them with the bluesbreakers too so ill add him in there for good measure lol
> but I'm sure there are more that have used Marshall's but i am unaware...
> It's just taste really, a lot of people like to chop and change their gear so it's difficult to know sometimes...



Yes Paul Kossoff is associated with Marshall but is also associated with Orange amps as is Peter Green


----------



## VirgilCaine

The Ramones
Elliot Easton
Smithereens
Robin Trower
Billy Gibbons
Me...hahahaha


----------



## Dave

Slash.. don't care too much for many of the others.


----------



## The Man111

DUD!

Has anyone remebered Zakk wylde, Kerry King, Malcum Young, the duds from Alice cooper!!

Who could forget about them!


----------



## codyfarmer

I see a Jubileeee! 

Slash
Mando Diao (ES-335's and Marshalls, whoo!!!)
Chili Pepper's
Jimmy Page, though he mainly used a Hiwatt.


----------



## lerxst88

alex lifeson! though im not sure on what model he used...







and does anyone know daron malakian? system of a down?


----------



## rocker67

Let's see..... Jake E. Lee, Zakk Wylde, Randy Rhoads (R.I.P.), Jimmy Page, Slash, Kirk Hammett and James Hetfield (back in the 80's time frame).:cool2:


----------



## sojatriani

*Re: yes!*

Randy Rhoads, Jake E. Lee, Adrian Smith, Gary Moore, Kerry King........


----------



## Unknown3

Daron Malakian is a guitarist I sort of don't like, and nor do I like his voice. I wish he would've made some more interesting stuff for SOAD. His and Serj's lyrics were great. I never knew he used Jacksons and Marshalls? I always thought he used Mesas and Ibanez/SG guitars (barytones especially). I wonder what he uses right now with Scars On Broadway.

Just read that Daron likes to use lots of different amps. Haha!


----------



## Keefoman

Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## spooky joe

Blackmore in Osaka and Tokyo Aug 1972. It doesn't get any better than that.
No overdubs. What you hear is what you get. Raw and a tone to die for.
Jimi..... Band of Gypsies. Machine Gun. Who Knows?
Clapton.... Cream Live Vol 1
Van Halen... 1st
Wow.. I'm gonna listen to some of those right now. Just thinking about them I get cold chills. Awesome rock'n'roll.


----------



## spooky joe

gunslinger123 said:


> Slash
> Joe Perry
> Andy McCoy
> Mick Ronson
> Johnny Thunders
> 
> There you go kids



Didn't Mick Ronson use Simms-Watt 100's as well? . Another monstrous amp.


----------



## byljer

Ritchie Blackmore
Dickey Betts
Duane Allman

...and a lot of other great players!


----------



## lerxst88

Metallon said:


> Daron Malakian is a guitarist I sort of don't like, and nor do I like his voice. I wish he would've made some more interesting stuff for SOAD. His and Serj's lyrics were great. I never knew he used Jacksons and Marshalls? I always thought he used Mesas and Ibanez/SG guitars (barytones especially). I wonder what he uses right now with Scars On Broadway.
> 
> Just read that Daron likes to use lots of different amps. Haha!




i think more recently he is using an SG and marshall mf350.


----------



## axl2

I'll start with my personal favorite guitarist and guitar tone then work down lol

Slash
Jimmy Page
Ritchie Blackmore
Jimmy Hendrix
Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Mase947

Jimi Hendrix, Yngwie Malmsteen, Eddie Van Halen, Billy Gibbons, Dickey Betts, Ritchie Blackmore, Rhoads, Gary Moore, Jimmy Page, Robin Trower, I guess they've all been mentioned by now... All the greats used Plexi's! Go figure.


----------



## wareagle

Randy Rhoads, Allen Collins. my 2 favs.


----------



## HeavyPsych

A few who haven't been mentioned so far I guess:

J Mascis(Dinosaur Jr), Vincent McAllister(Pentagram), Eddie Glass(Nebula), Nick Royale(The Hellacopters). Slash was a huge childhood hero around Guns' "AFD". Knows what to play and when to play it and more importantly - when/what NOT to play.

I shun the Kerry Kings and Zakk "Pinch Harmonics 'til death...NO, BEYOND!" Wyldes of this world...God awful and boring w**kjobs. IMHO that is.


----------



## psphill27

Zakk, Jimmy Page, Jimi Hendrix, Gary Moore, Angus, Randy Rhodes...
You name most dudes that are worth a darn and they use a Marshall. I see why...they're definately the best amps I've ever played.

Marshalls Rock!!! That's just the bottom line.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

can't argue with that!


----------



## bloosman1

Let us not forget Jeff Beck.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

lets be honest , almost all players were at one time MARSHALL players , because 
there was really no other choice for amps , maybe FENDER , VOX , HIWATT i guess.
ah !!!!! back when MARSHALL ruled the world !!

ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY STILL DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade Guitars

The Great Richie Sambora with JCM800 back in the eight's, Phil Collen with the JMP1 and Dann Huff!!!

Great tone, Great Players!!


----------



## fioro.tom

Warren Haynes....enough said


----------



## cowboy from hull

I like many and especially Paul Gilbert. Check Out this cool new interview with him: Paul Gilbert Interview: Master of Shred | all out guitar - online guitar magazine


----------



## pinto79

I find it odd how many site Rhoads as a favourite but spell his name like the piano...

My favourite Marshall Tones are Slash, Randy Rhoads' live tone, and the tone I used to get from my 2204.


----------



## The Cosmic Lawnmower

I'll go with Mick Ronson (my first guitar hero!)

Paul Kossoff (check out the footage of Free at the IW Festival in 1970)

and of course Jimi Hendrix.

As three to start with.


----------



## BluesRocker

Joe Bonamassa
Jimi Hendrix
Angus Young
Slash
Randy Rhoads
Eric Johnson


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh yea!
Randy Rhoads(my favovirte guitarsist), Jimmy Page, Slash, Angus Young, Satchel, Mick Mars to name a few.


----------



## luekemeyer

Ace & Paul, Angus, Jimi H


----------



## Jesstaa

Mustaine, Hendrix, Paige, Kerry King, Randy Rhoads, Zakk Wylde, all the Iron Maiden dudes and the Judas Priest dudes.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

dudes !!! what about NUNO !! that guy rips !


----------



## rockinr0ll

Jimi Hendrix and Yngwie Malmsteen have amazing Marshall tone. I really like their gear and style. 

Most of the players I listen to don't really use Marshalls though.


----------



## pleximarshall

How about 
Jeff Beck


----------



## Purgasound

Fast Eddie Clarke
Euroboy
Johnny Ramone
Blind Marky Felchtone
Don 'Demon Boy' Cilurso
Johnny Thunders
Angus and Malcom Young


----------



## rebel

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Michael Schenker. He influenced many of the others mentioned, & he has always had GREAT tone.


----------



## Australian

How about PP Diddy!!


----------



## mtm105

Alex Lifeson.

He recorded Tom Sawyer through a Club & Country. Probably the GREATEST Marshall sound ever captured.

4140 Club & Country Review | Marshall | Guitar Amplifiers | Reviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## yladrd61

James Marshall Hendrix

:minions::minions:


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Interesting, as I thought about it and read through the posts I realized that there really aren't too many Marshall players I that I don't like.
And if I could only have one amp on a desert island, assuming there was power on that deserted island, it would be a UK DSL50 and a 1960AV (4x12 with V30's). Guitar would be a Les Paul.

To name a few:

Razor Dave
J. Page
Michael Schenker
Neal Schon
Tom Scholz (and his better half, Barry Goudreau)
Ace Frehley
Zakk Wylde
Randy Rhoads
Young - the guy from AC/DC
J. Beck
Priest
Maiden
Malmsteen
Splash
Bonamassa

Too many to list.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Uli , Michael Schenker Unfortunately another favorite Bill Nelson did not play a Marshall
I guess I should have just copied your list Vin 
Razor Dave
J. Page
Michael Schenker
Neal Schon
Tom Scholz (and his better half, Barry Goudreau)
Ace Frehley
Zakk Wylde
Randy Rhoads
Young - the guy from AC/DC
J. Beck
Priest
Maiden
Malmsteen
Splash
Bonamassa


----------

